# Fantasy Falls Rafting



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Great trip with great people. Definitely the best whitewater we have ever had the opportunity to run.

Thanks again Daniel Patrinellis for the great editing!

https://vimeo.com/109206598


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Great video! That is some serious boating!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats sick!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Solid


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome vid...which is no surprise coming from yall.

Have you ever looked into a first raft decent of Great Falls on the Potomac? It needs to be done and you're the guy to do it IMO.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

k2andcannoli - Are you sure Great Falls hasn't been rafted? The Virgina side (U-hole, s turn, the spout) looks very realistic (yes I've scouted it in person - but I didn't have a boat or a solid R2 paddler with me). I would bet it's been fired up in a raft before.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Im pretty sure it has not, I know alot of the local paddlers and no one seems to think its been done.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Great falls was rafted with a blue 13 ft hyside and green super puma in 2011. Low water under 3 feet on the gauge. On the Maryland side, some of the drops were roped/portaged. The big drop on the virginia side was only run by solo paddlers in the super puma. The hyside ran the big drop with a ghost rider, the lack of rocker created some serious nose dive, face plant issues with the hyside on the taller drops.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Well there it is...our community really needs a official FD list.


----------

